# Home Haunt News looking for "your" pics or articles



## HomeHauntNews.com (Nov 1, 2008)

Would you like to be included in the next edition of "Home Haunt News"?

We would like to publish YOUR pictures of your home haunt.

OR perhaps we can do a story on your projects or haunt.


Let us know if you would like to be featured in this or other upcoming editions.

Send us a private message or email us at: [email protected]

** We are also looking for a reporter that would like to help write stories (non-paid). Let us know if you are interested.


----------

